# Boston and round about?



## bi0boy (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there anything to see in Boston? If you had a spare week in that part of the world would you just go to New York? Are there any natural wonders of the world in the North East part of the US, or are all the volcanoes, national parks and pretty deserts in the opposite corners?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2010)

Islands, there's quite a few of them it appears

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Massachusetts


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd want to go where everybody knows my name.


----------



## Epico (Jun 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I'd want to go where everybody knows my name.



The GUM clinic?

I'd hang out at Havard. How'd you like them apples?
Go to a Red Sox game.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Boston's a great town.

There's plenty of good food, including the North End with its lovely Italian restaurants (somewhat overpriced) and old-fashioned coffee shops and delis. Loads of good local bars and pubs too.

Public transit is pretty good, with a subway and streetcar system that will take you to most parts of the city. While the massive number of colleges and universities do give it sort of a "college town" feel, you get both the good and the bad. On the upside, there's plenty to do; on the downside, there's lots of self-obsessed undergrads everywhere, jamming the public transport while talking on their cellphones.

Be careful crossing the street. Boston drivers are notoriously bad, homicidal even. Of course, Boston pedestrians aren't too much better, and will blithely step out in front of speeding traffic as if they own the place. The whole process of crossing the road is some sort of high-stakes death match in Boston.

If you fancy a bit of culcha, i highly recommend the Museum of Fine Arts. It's easily accessible by public transit, and its collections are fantastic. It's a bit pricey ($17), but if you go after 4pm on Wednesdays, admission is by voluntary donation (although often very crowded).

If you're an intellectual type, the area has some excellent bookshops, especially for antiquarian and scholarly and academic books. Cambridge is a good bet for that sort of thing, and you can walk through lovely Harvard University, America's oldest college, while you're there. There's plenty of capital-H History in Boston, too, given the city's role as one of the main site of the American Revolution. Loads of historic buildings, tours, all that sort of thing.

If you go in the summer, you can try to catch a Boston Red Sox baseball game at famous Fenway Park. There's the Boston Common if you fancy a picnic in the park. 

It's not as big or vibrant as New York City, and there's probably not as much for the visitor to do, but it's well worth a visit.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey wait a minute. I live there! I'll tell you all about it later when I'm posting from a computer and not my phone. But yes, there are many reasons to visit.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 10, 2010)

oops, I kind of forgot to write my response. It's hard to think about what to include, also. Boston is probably not the kind of city that's going to totally amaze someone who has travelled a lot, through European cities and whatnot, but it is definitely worth doing. The wikipedia page is good, and might give you some ideas of what you'd like to visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston
I'd recommend going in early fall, if you can, but spring and summer are nice. Just be aware that it can sometimes rain a lot in the spring and be very hot and humid in the summer. September is normally very clear, sunny, and warm but not too hot. It's also nice in winter but can get very cold/snowy, especially in Jan/Feb. 

One thing I'd really recommend is the *Isabella Stewart Gardner museum*, http://www.gardnermuseum.org/index.asp which is basically the home of a wealthy Boston family who bought lots of artwork and turned their house into a beautiful, relaxed museum 
"Isabella Stewart Gardner first welcomed visitors to her museum on New Year's Day, 1903. On that evening guests listened to the music of Bach, Mozart, and Schumann, gazed in wonder at the courtyard full of flowers, and viewed one of the nation's finest collections of art. Today, visitors experience much the same thing. The Gardner Museum has remained essentially unchanged since its founder's death in 1924. Unchanged but certainly not stagnant. Three floors of galleries surround a garden courtyard blooming with life in all seasons.
  	The galleries are filled with paintings, sculpture, tapestries, furniture, and decorative arts from cultures spanning thirty centuries."

the museum is in the area near the *fenway* area, which contains the Museum of Fine Arts (mentioned above) the fenway gardens (fens) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Bay_Fensfens) , http://www.aviewoncities.com/boston/backbayfens.htm which is really nice for walking around (lots of gardens, etc)

So, I guess you could "do" that area in one day

For another day, you could do *Boston Common* (a large public park, since we're on that theme) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Common, the Freedom Trail (The Freedom Trail is a red (mostly brick) path through downtown Boston, Massachusetts  that leads to 16 significant historic sites)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Trail, and Faneuil Hall which is a big, old marketplace http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faneuil_hall

and maybe end the day in the north end, for some seriously amazing Italian food. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_End,_Boston


I would spend another day in the *Harvard Square* area, Harvard is in Cambridge, across the river from Boston, but basically part of Boston http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvard_Square and is a really nice area for just walking around and seeing what you find...great people watching etc. Also Cambridge (there are several "squares" in Cambridge) tends to be the best area for local music (IMO) ..the Middle East is where all the cool kids go..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Middle_East_(nightclub)


Ok, I'm sure I'm forgetting to mention a lot of cool things, but I'm gonna move on to *day trips outside the city*.

You could do a Transcendentalist writers/environmentalist/revolutionary war history/fun day at a pretty lake trip to *Concord* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concord,_Ma and Lexington, Ma.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexington,_ma It's about 20 miles away, and you can take the train. Anyway, Concord is home to *Walden Pond* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walden_Pond, which is where Thoreau lived and wrote. There is a little replica of his cabin, which you can go inside. The lake is awesome, (a mile or so from downtown) and the only one I've seen where you can walk all the way around it on a pretty little trail, and there are many little paths down to the water where you can have your own private spot. The main beach can get very crowded.
It is also home of Louisa May Alcott, Nathaniel Hawthorne, Ralph Waldo Emerson, etc, and the town is just very quaint with lots of history and museums and nice restaurants oh, and you could also visit the Decordova museum and sculpture park, located nearby in Lincoln http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeCordova_Museum_and_Sculpture_Park


If you don't have a car, there are several places the commuter rail will take you that would make for excellent day trips . 
You could go up (about 25 miles north of Boston, a 1/2 hr train ride)to *Salem/Beverly*. Salem, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem,_ma#Geography_and_transportationyes, is where the infamous witch trials took place. In some ways, it is kind of a tourist trap (full of kitshy, new agey shops) , but it has seemed to be turning itself around in the last decade, with the expansion of the Peabody Essex Museum http://www.pem.org/ which is a museum full of treasures from around the world brought back by shipmerchants etc. It is really worth checking out. A few years back they disassembled, brought over and reassembled an entire Qing dynasty Chinese house to tour...http://www.pem.org/sites/yinyutang/  the museum also does tours of several local historic buildings/homes. Salem is on the ocean (yet doesn't have a good beach), and it's where you start getting really good little fresh seafood places, which are prevalent north and south of boston on the coast. Anyway, good bars/pubs and restaurants. There are local colleges, so lots of young people, art, and music. 

A little further up, you could get off the train in *Gloucester*, MA, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloucester,_Massachusettsfor a little bit of old gritty but pretty fisherman town. Gloucester was the setting for The Perfect Storm, and yes, many locals do have that accent! Good place to get into a bar fight!

And just a little bit further up, you can step off the train and enter a portal into the best day trip of all, beautiful* Newburyport*, MA, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newburyport,_MAwhere I happen to live, but I'm not just saying that...a really lovely place with lots to do http://www.visitingnewengland.com/scenesofnewengland56.html and the best place if you want to go to unspoiled beaches and see beautiful wildlife. It is the last stop on the northbound commuter rail, about 35 miles north of boston. 
Home of Plum Island http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plum_Island_(Massachusetts) and a wildlife refuge with trails and several beaches, becoming less crowded the further in you go. http://www.fws.gov/northeast/parkerriver/  I would recommend renting a car, but you don;t need to, as there are cheap reliable taxis, pedicabs, etc. 
The downtown area has lots of great shops, restaurants, a gorgeous waterfront park where there are often live concerts during the summer. http://www.newburyportchamber.org/Riverfront.shtml ha, just noticed The Lemonheads will be doing a concert there soon. 
Anyway, come up and say Hi, I'd be glad to show any urbanites around and/or give many more suggestions of local things to do. 

and last but not least, yes, *the islands* are wonderful. 

I highly recommend *Martha's Vineyard* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martha's_Vineyard for its relaxed feel and good nightlife. 

*Nantucket* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nantucket,_Massachusetts can be kind of stuffy, but less crowded 
there are regular ferries to both islands, but if you want to go right from Boston, you have to take a little airplane. 

Oh, that reminds me, you CAN take a ferry http://www.bostonharborcruises.com/...ult.aspx?gclid=CJS5j-v8laICFch_5Qod2i45DQfrom Boston harbor *to *Provincetown*, MA, at the very tip of the cape. Really worth the trip, a little "gay village" I like how wiki puts it, very eclectic, with beautiful scenery and beaches and fantastic nightlife. Home of John Waters, need I say more? 

that website also lists other harbor tours, of islands off Boston, which are fun.


okay, that's all for now.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the culture of the Northeast but from my experience (I live in Cambridge) is that it's a city one lives in and not so much of a tourist attraction. Can't really get the feel for it if you're just passing through.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome post, thanks for that, it should keep me occupied for the time I'm there.

I'll be going in October and was worrying about it being too cold, but sounds like it'll be ok. Will defo check the North End for some grub as Italian is my favourite.

Hopefully i'll have time for some day trips out before I get the Amtrack back to NY.


----------



## abe11825 (Aug 10, 2010)

damn. ya'll make me wanna get outta Brockton and go cruisin the towns north of me....


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 13, 2010)

Go on one of the Duck tours - I know it's a real touristy thing to do but I really enjoyed it. You'll see a hell of a lot, including from on the river. http://www.bostonducktours.com/tour_sites_main.html


----------



## A. Spies (Aug 14, 2010)

Dunno if you've been to Boston already/ But definitley pay to see Trinity church/ go in the library. Trinity is great - V. beautiful look up some pics of the inside if your unsure. I loved the colour scheme. The bunker hill monument has a good free view of boston. Eat lots of clams, especially stuffed clams with chips, or if you go to nantucket stuffed quahog, best seafood ever.
You could go see some basketball if they're playing it now, their team is pretty good I think? Bruins for ice hockey would be better but wrong time of year obvs.


----------



## abe11825 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you're into boxing or have heard of Rocky Marciano and Marvin Haggler, I live in the city they're from - Brockton. Not that great of a city at the moment. The locals pride themselves on their sports - the high school has won 90 per cent of their championship games. The city cares more about it's sports then it does education. The kids graduate at 18 and if they're not dead by then (drugs and gangs), they either are having families (some girls already have up to 3 babies), or are going to a community college and doing nothing with their lives. There are some that are lucky enough to have gotten out of this dump, and once they do, they never look back. Or come back for that matter. It's sad. Stay away from Brockton if you can. Go to Boston and north. Visit New Hampshire - it's wonderful (and tax free). South is Connecticut (beaches, casinos, Mystic village / Aquarium), Rhode Island has good night life in Providence (so I hear). 

if you went, hope you had fun!


ETA: If you're there in the beginning of Oct, def see if you can see the foliage in New Hampshire, for sure... it's quite the site (providing the leaves are still up!)


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm also going to Boston at the end of October.

I love to eat crustaceans. I know Boston is famous for its crab and lobster. Can someone suggest a value for money seafood place in or around Boston that will serve me crab/lobster galore without breaking the bank?

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

Legal Seafoods near the aquarium is a Boston institution. Food is less expensive in the states for the most part so I don't think you'll have trouble. Away from Boston along the coast there are many places where they have big lobster tanks, you can even select your own, and either take them home and cook them or have them steamed and eat them there. The prices are usually good, but you sit at picnic table style seating inside or out. 

Hi abe by the way! I used to know some people from Brockton they were cool.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've only been once, but I loved Boston. It has a European feel to it. I think it's a relatively unique US city, the way that San Francisco is, but in a different way from SF. I quite enjoyed my visit there.

@Miss Caphat: who goes to those clubs located near the Fenway?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha, funny question...mostly college students (but NOT the hip ones), ex frat boy types from the suburbs, people wanting more drinks after a game, and tourists.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 22, 2010)

By the way, ukBenzo, Boston isn't known for crab sadly, that's Maryland, about 7 hours south...but we are known for the clams and lobster so make sure you get some of those


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Ha, funny question...mostly college students (but NOT the hip ones), ex frat boy types from the suburbs, people wanting more drinks after a game, and tourists.


 
That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 24, 2010)

I would have thought you would still have time to go out into the sticks and see the leaves changing colour, they really are sensational - much more vibrant than over here. I went late Sept/early Oct and they were great. Just drive around the sticks basically.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 24, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> Legal Seafoods near the aquarium is a Boston institution.


 
Yeah, that was recommended by a workmate who used to spend a lot of time in Boston. Odd sort of place in the middle of nowhere on a dock, but you get more good quality seafood than you could ever think of eating for basically buttons.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 24, 2010)

Gavin Bl said:


> I would have thought you would still have time to go out into the sticks and see the leaves changing colour, they really are sensational - much more vibrant than over here. I went late Sept/early Oct and they were great. Just drive around the sticks basically.


This year things are starting later though because of higher temps this month. And no, you don't have to go out in the sticks but its absolutely magical if you do.. Vermont, New Hampshire, western Mass., New York state...very much worth it. The farther north you go, the earlier the leaves start changing.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 1, 2010)

I spent a while in Boston - it's OK, quite like england in a lot of places - cambridge in a lot ways reminded me of england but, in plenty of others it's very different - The North End is great, really nice old part of town plenty wonderful italian food, and i'd agree with everyone who says to get out and see the countryside there this time of year - it's glorious - the Cheers bar (Bull & Finch) really ain't worth your time.
Is The Middle East still there? that was a good place/venue in Cambridge - I saw Shellac there


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 25, 2010)

Miss Caphat, I am heading for Boston in 3 days. Do I need to bring my thick winter clothing with me?

Thanks!


----------



## abe11825 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi back, Miss Caphat! 

I was in Worcester (Western part of the state) last week for a day and the drive there was spectacular because of the leaves changing! 

@ouchmonkey: Middle East is still alive. At least that's according to some relatives of mine.

@uk benzo: regarding a winter coat... it's been warm here the last few days. nice short sleeve or light shirt and trousers. if you dare, shorts. but rumour is the warm isn't going to last past Sunday. No idea for extended forecast, tbf. It's been rainy since last night as well.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 28, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> Miss Caphat, I am heading for Boston in 3 days. Do I need to bring my thick winter clothing with me?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi uk benzo!

Okay, I would bring your winter stuff but you might not need it. It's been nice and warm the past couple of days, but freezing cold some days last week.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey abe11825,

where are you now? I'm glad you had a nice drive..though for the sake of annoying correction, Worcester is more in the middle of the state. I don't think it's really considered western Mass (which is like a whole different state, like upstate New York is) 

A really great way to see the foliage is to hike to the top of a hill or mountain. If you're lazy, there are places that have chair lifts ( ski resorts, etc.) to take you up the mountains for views. Hope everyone's having fun!


----------



## abe11825 (Oct 28, 2010)

Worcester's a drive from me, kinda west-ish, so that's why I said west. But no arguments  

I'm still in the marvelous city of Broke Vegas (Brockton), Miss Caphat. Hard getting out of the city when you don't have a job! 

Ooer... never thought of using the ski resorts to view foliage! Great idea!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 28, 2010)

abe11825 said:


> Worcester's a drive from me, kinda west-ish, so that's why I said west. But no arguments
> 
> I'm still in the marvelous city of Broke Vegas (Brockton), Miss Caphat. Hard getting out of the city when you don't have a job!
> 
> Ooer... never thought of using the ski resorts to view foliage! Great idea!!





sorry abe! I was confusing you with someone else who said they were visiting from the UK. sorry if my comments were condescending since you're from here. 

and yeah, ski resorts, they're trying to find ways to make money during the off season.


----------



## abe11825 (Oct 28, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> sorry abe! I was confusing you with someone else who said they were visiting from the UK. sorry if my comments were condescending since you're from here.


 
No worries! Anything outside the Rt 24 belt is a whole different state to me anyway.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 3, 2010)

so what's new in Broc-town?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 3, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> Miss Caphat, I am heading for Boston in 3 days. Do I need to bring my thick winter clothing with me?
> 
> Thanks!


 
what did I tell ya? Warm and sunny a few days ago...tonight there was frost on my car. Hope you're enjoying Boston, I can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 4, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> what did I tell ya? Warm and sunny a few days ago...tonight there was frost on my car. Hope you're enjoying Boston, I can't wait to hear how it went.


 
Broketown is marvelous. Emergency vehicles a plenty lately. Dunno what's been going on and who's been shooting up places, but the sirens are going crazy the past few days.

What the fuck was with that frost Tuesday... seriously wasn't expecting that. Was in a restaurant and when I came out, it was freeeeezing and the car was starting to ice over.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah that was not nice (the frost) though for the first time in many years it actually feels like we had a nice long spring and summer, so the cold weather doesn't seem so unfair and early. 
Sorry it's so crazy there. It's nice around here this time of year after all the tourists are gone, but I wish I had more time to enjoy it.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 5, 2010)

Give me some of that nice frosty weather any day.

It was 99 degrees (about 38 C) here in San Diego yesterday. Hottest November day EVER. Very unpleasant.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd much rather some more days with some warm(er) weather, Miss Caphat. Like today, it was dreary, but quite warm this morning. You really must be glad the tourists are gone for at lest an hour of peace and quiet! How'd ya'll survive that hurricane back in late September / early October, btw (the one where it scared everyone in the state... I think that's when it was)?

@ Mhendo - come here, take our frost. How about a trade? Your heat for our cold?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 5, 2010)

ah, I remember that..well there was one that didn't happen at all, and then there was one that was just a tropical storm but really messed up my life because I was supposed to be running inter-state errands (a long story)


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm back from Boston.

My arrival at Logan airport was shit. The passport officer (sonnofabitch) checked through my passport, saw my non-European name + brown skin, called over another official piece of shit to take me to an adjunct bit of the airport for questioning and searching. For 1.5 hours, I was questioned about why I was coming to Boston (for a f-ing conference on liver biology, FFS), how many siblings I have got, my mother and father's origins, where they grew up and worked, who do I know in the US, what are my opinions on Middle East politics etc fucking etc. I was so fucking pissed off, especially as the interrogator was called officer Jankowski, of Polish origin. I asked him about his origins just to drive the point home that he is also a foreigner in the USA. I asked him why they picked me. He replied that it was random. I told him that's not true as every other person being searched and questioned had brown to black skin. He just kept quiet when I pointed this out to him. Homeland security at this point made me feel extremely insecure.

Once in Boston, I went straight to my hostel- 40 Berkeley Street. It was nice enough, the breakfasts were typically American affairs. I did some sightseeing between conference stuff. Very nice Autumnal colours in the park. Interesting history (the oldest I've seen in the US). I enjoyed looking at all the gravestones in the different cemeteries. I came across a street market selling fresh fruits and meat which was nice as I was craving fruit, and they had lots!

Restaurant wise, Boston is bloody expensive. If one is not opting for fast food, then be prepared to pay USD30 and above per meal. 

Whilst I was there, people were celebrating Halloween out and about. I was shocked how non-prudish these college kids were, dressed in belts + bikinis in the cold weather, considering the puritanical zeal that many Americans possess. 

I was also shocked at Boston's size. Very small place.

Anyway, thank you Miss Caphat and others who gave me some pretty good advice!

Benzo


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 8, 2010)

@ Miss Caphat - re: Tropical storm that wasn't a storm... it was the one that shut down the state in fear that everything was going to get blown away, yet, I think the Cape and the Islands got some beach errosion and that's about it (I could stand corrected).

@ Benzo: Glad you're back home. Sorry Logan staff were complete fuckwits. They're more happy to ship us out to other countries than to welcome visitors (based on my own previous experience). Then again, Boston Customs warmly accepts most items shipped thru them, versus NY Customs is against it (again, experience - this one was based on relatives and importing wine/alcohol for personal consumption). There are leaves still on some trees, although after today's winter mix of snowy slush, rain and driving mad wind, I doubt there's much left in the air! Some of the gravestones are really interesting, for sure. Though, truth be told, the Salem walk thru is much better (if memory serves me right). That's the problem with some downtown eateries - the pricing. It's unfortunate, but that's how they lure you in... offer amazing sounding meals, make you start salivating, and by the end of the journey, you've spent half a pay cheque! Haha. The college kids are no means prudes. Having survived a Boston school, I can attest that these "kids" don't care! I had a couple of dorm mates that didn't mind the cold because they were from Vermont and Maine (both were guys). In ankle deep snow, the Vermont kid would wear shorty shorts, an A shirt (wife beater), flip flops and nothing else, and claim it's warm out. There were times we worried that one quick stride and he'd be nicked for indecent exposure on a school campus because the shorts were *that* tiny on him! And yes, he's straight. Hope this trip doesn't stop you from coming back...if you do, come in the summer months, so you can enjoy the beaches and seafood!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 10, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> I'm back from Boston.
> 
> My arrival at Logan airport was shit. The passport officer (sonnofabitch) checked through my passport, saw my non-European name + brown skin, called over another official piece of shit to take me to an adjunct bit of the airport for questioning and searching. For 1.5 hours, I was questioned about why I was coming to Boston (for a f-ing conference on liver biology, FFS), how many siblings I have got, my mother and father's origins, where they grew up and worked, who do I know in the US, what are my opinions on Middle East politics etc fucking etc. I was so fucking pissed off, especially as the interrogator was called officer Jankowski, of Polish origin. I asked him about his origins just to drive the point home that he is also a foreigner in the USA. I asked him why they picked me. He replied that it was random. I told him that's not true as every other person being searched and questioned had brown to black skin. He just kept quiet when I pointed this out to him. Homeland security at this point made me feel extremely insecure.
> 
> ...


 
No problem, UkBenzo...and I'm sorry about your bad experience at Logan. As far as the high food prices, I'm a little surprised, but I can't say I've eaten out in the city proper in many years. In the surrounding towns, such as Brookline, Newton, Jamaica Plain, Cambridge, Somerville, etc, the restaurant choices are never-ending and prices are generally very reasonable.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 10, 2010)

abe11825 said:


> @ Miss Caphat - re: Tropical storm that wasn't a storm... it was the one that shut down the state in fear that everything was going to get blown away, yet, I think the Cape and the Islands got some beach errosion and that's about it (I could stand corrected).



what you're thinking of was the hurricane that supposedly was going to wreck the whole east coast, but ended, up here, with a whisper instead of a bang. 

The storm that ruined my trip was a few weeks later and actually did some damage, knocking down tress, power lines, cutting off highway routes; where I was, anyway (in southern CT) and where I was headed (western Mass)


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

Going in a few weeks time, really looking forward to it. Some great tips here from Miss Caphat


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks Mr Retro ! though looking back at that I feel like I left a ton of stuff out 

Boston Public Gardens (while doing a "duck tour" or "swan boat" ride or not)
Faneuil Hall Marketplace 
Union Oyster House (oldest restaurant in Boston)
Fenway Park 
Newbury Street (long street of brownstones, boutiques, galleries & restaurants)
Chinatown
Theater District
canoeing or kayaking down the Charles River (there are rental places along the river - I personally think this would be a beautiful way to spend a day & see the city) 
The Hatchshell for outdoor concerts
Boston Harbor Tours / cruises

I also hear that there's a lot going on in the "seaport" area these days but I haven't been


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow brilliant thanks! We are staying right by Fenway Park so looking forward to seeing it. We also got tickets to see the Celtics.


----------

